# My Beretta 92S just got it from Buds 03-07-2017 Looks New



## Bugsbunny45 (Feb 21, 2017)

I picked up my 92S today from my FFL. I get it from Buds. I was a bit worried about how it would look. I actually bought a few things to fix holster rash BUT guess what.
It's in almost new condition like new. I might have to try for another one of these


----------



## bryan9905 (Jan 30, 2017)

Probably better quality than the U.S. made Berettas. Just received the latest Gun Tests magazine and one of these got an excellent review. Sounds like current magazines work.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Very nice OP! Happy for ya'! I have the M9A1, and love to shoot it. Thanks for posting, and happy shooting! :mrgreen:


----------

